# How to travel with a tortoise



## hettisurmail (May 19, 2017)

I am collecting my new baby marginated tortoises tomorrow but we have to have a five hour car journey home. What should I transport them in? I really need some advice please help.


----------



## Lyn W (May 19, 2017)

Maybe a plastic storage box with some substrate or something non slip in it. if you do a search I'm sure there are threads about it there - possibly under roadtrip.
How many are you getting?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 19, 2017)

Where are you picking up the tort and where do you live ? ( weather )


----------



## wellington (May 19, 2017)

When they are shipped they are packed in a insulated shipping box that has air holes and then they are usually placed into a breathable bag or a smaller contained so they can't move around much and then paper or something is packed in to hold them in place. They are most of the time shipped over night. 
So, if it were me, I would put him in a small box with a lid and some holes in the top and upper sides with paper towels on the bottom and some loose paper towels just waded up to keep him warm incase it's cooler where you are driving or if you have to have Windows open. Then when you got him home, give him a nice long warm water soak, 20-30 minutes, then into his home with some food and his bowl of water and leave him be until the next day.


----------



## the Turtle Shepherd (May 19, 2017)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Where are you picking up the tort and where do you live ? ( weather )


may i just say: things like location should be mandatory - it would save a million times asking everyone all the time where they are  right, am I right or what? admin  are you watching?


----------



## hettisurmail (May 20, 2017)

Lyn W said:


> Maybe a plastic storage box with some substrate or something non slip in it. if you do a search I'm sure there are threads about it there - possibly under roadtrip.
> How many are you getting?


I'm getting four.


----------



## hettisurmail (May 20, 2017)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Where are you picking up the tort and where do you live ? ( weather )


Im on my way now and I live in Scotland. It's chucking it down.


----------



## Ed mitch (May 20, 2017)

hettisurmail said:


> Im on my way now and I live in Scotland. It's chucking it down.


Chucking it down here and im all the way down in cornwall, Hope it all goes well with your tortoises


----------



## hettisurmail (May 20, 2017)

Ed mitch said:


> Chucking it down here and im all the way down in cornwall, Hope it all goes well with your tortoises


Thanks I think the whole countries wet.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 20, 2017)

hettisurmail said:


> Im on my way now and I live in Scotland. It's chucking it down.


I would get some disposable hand warmers to help keep the tort warm .


----------



## hettisurmail (May 20, 2017)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> I would get some disposable hand warmers to help keep the tort warm .


Cheers


----------



## ethan508 (May 20, 2017)

> How to travel with a tortoise


Take more than two steps between dribbles.  Have I been watching too much basketball?

I traveled home from San Diego (13 hour drive) with a gold fish in plastic bag w/water and the bag in cooler once. He is still with me 2+ years later. If your pet will stay in the conditioned (heat or A/C) vehicle with you then the process is a lot easier on them as temperatures comfortable to humans aren't dangerous for tortoises for short term. It is if they have to sit in a vacant vehicle or warehouse (like when shipped) that you have double check your temperature controls. Just remember parked cars get over hot really quick on a sunny day.

Oh and make sure the box or cooler the pet is in a really secure position (on the floor, wedged between the seat). Use blankets, pillows, or other gear to make sure the container is sliding around or doesn't upset.


----------



## hettisurmail (May 20, 2017)

ethan508 said:


> Take more than two steps between dribbles.  Have I been watching too much basketball?
> 
> I traveled home from San Diego (13 hour drive) with a gold fish in plastic bag w/water and the bag in cooler once. He is still with me 2+ years later. If your pet will stay in the conditioned (heat or A/C) vehicle with you then the process is a lot easier on them as temperatures comfortable to humans aren't dangerous for tortoises for short term. It is if they have to sit in a vacant vehicle or warehouse (like when shipped) that you have double check your temperature controls. Just remember parked cars get over hot really quick on a sunny day.
> 
> Oh and make sure the box or cooler the pet is in a really secure position (on the floor, wedged between the seat). Use blankets, pillows, or other gear to make sure the container is sliding around or doesn't upset.


Thanks. Definitely don't need to worry about a sunny day.


----------



## hettisurmail (May 20, 2017)

Just got the tortoises and we're on our way home


----------

